# 6 Bladed leaf? the Marijuana 4 leaf clover? lol



## NoobGrower416 (Sep 1, 2010)

I've watched my 2 batches of plants so far very closely and as they grow the leaves go as followed...

node to node
1, 3, 5, 7, 9

but my blue mystic plant has 1 odd(even lol) leaf on 1 side of the new node...it has 6 blades, the leaf opposite of it as 5 like normal, check it out!


----------



## Serapis (Sep 1, 2010)

Too blurry to make it out...


----------



## NoobGrower416 (Sep 1, 2010)

its the top fan leaf, notice the 6 blades? and the 1 under it has 5


----------



## jewgrow (Sep 1, 2010)

haha nothing special just a small deformation in the leaf. it happened to me on a couple leaves, maybe more...hard to keep track when the plants a little bigger


----------



## Punk (Sep 1, 2010)

You'll get weird little deformations from time to time, doesn't affect the health of the plant at all. I have a NL mother and her cuttings always grow this little curly leaf in a spot you wouldn't expect, it concerned me a bit at first, but again, just one of those imperfections that doesn't equate to any problems.


----------



## lime73 (Sep 1, 2010)

cool,it is ok! fairly common, but hey a 4 leaf clover is lucky so you never Know...


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Sep 2, 2010)

That's funny ... Ya bro, you're all good! Just the occassional deformed leaf. 

Keep that lil Blue Mystic happy and keep us updated! 

One Love


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 2, 2010)

clip it, dry it, and keep it with you, see if it brings good luck...


----------

